# Roamio w/ Lifetime & 4yr Warranty



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

As stated, I have my Lifetime Roamio basic for sale. Only been used a few months and still has the plastic on it! I am upgrading to a plus unit. This unit also has a 4 year extended warranty left from Best Buy where I bought it, which is fully transferable and valid until 4/1/2018.

Please make a reasonable offer via PM or here. PayPal or local cash only.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

*SOLD!*


----------

